# Torque Specs for Rear Main Seal Cover ? ? ?



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Bentley refernces M6 or M8 bolts, the lower of which is 15 ft / lbs.
I snapped 2 of them off last night trying to torque them down to 15.
*Any clue what the real torque spec is ?*

This is the crank seal cover on the rear (transmission side) of the block, Aluminum seal cover for a fairly large seal
Searching here didn't help either.
TIA


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Torque Specs for Rear Main Seal Cover ? ? ? (mayfly)*

I would guess 8 ft lbs max. Just tighten them up with a 1/4 inch drive ratchet and call it good.


----------



## mayfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Torque Specs for Rear Main Seal Cover ? ? ? (mittimj)*

found mention of 7-8 ft/lbs in a thread discussing the torque of oil pan bolts into the rear main seal housing so that appears to be the concensus


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Torque Specs for Rear Main Seal Cover ? ? ? (mayfly)*

hand tight.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Torque Specs for Rear Main Seal Cover ? ? ? (woodrowstar)*

yup firm hand tight and make sure you use a new paper gasket! some rtv on it wouldnt be a bad idea being the work it takes to get to it. when i did mine i torqued it very evenly small incriment at a time...didnt want any problems. knock on wood all is good.


----------



## vwsreed (Mar 1, 2006)

Might want to check that your torque wrench is working proper. Had mine not torque correct once when I need a low torque setting. I always set a higher torque and click it a few times on the lug nuts just to work it a few times then reset to the required torque. The do this when you have it sent out for testing.


----------

